# como hacer este esquema?



## dacasan (Oct 26, 2006)

-Dos indicadores luminosos encima de una puerta.

Libre entrada: luz verde encendia y luz roja apagada.
Prohibida la entrada:luz roja encendida y verde apagada.

Estas dos opciones deben responder a las siguientes circunstacias:
Libre entrada: Cuando esté presente el Sr Lopez o el Sr Rodriguez
Prohibida la entrada: Cuando el despacho esté vacío o se encuentren en el los señores López y Rodríguez.

Lo tengo que realizar con normas CEI y diseñarlo en su totalidad con tecnologia NAND y con solo cinco puertas.

Y lo peor es que no se por donde empezar. Muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda.


----------



## raffa_ben (Oct 27, 2006)

No estoy familiarizado con las norm CEI, pero el análisis es el siguiente: El sistema tiene dos entradas binarias que representan el hecho de que estén o no presentes los Srs. López y Rodríguez L yR  ( 0 = no está , 1 sí está ), tienes dos salidas foco verde y foco rojo V y R ( 0 = apagado, 1 = encendido).  La tabla de verdad de la situación es la siguiente:

   L   R    V R
   0   0    0 1
   0   1    1 0
   1   0    1 0
   1   1    0 1

Una ventaja del diseño es que V y R son exactamente complementarios (negados), así que bastará obtener la función  booleana de una sóla de las salidas y la otra se obtiene al negar ésta.

De la tabla de verdad se observa fácilmente que la función V es:

   V = L'R + LR'

dado que hay que implementarlo con NANDs negamos en dos ocasiones la función anterior y aprovechamos el teorema de de Morgan para obtener una función deacuerdo a lo solicitado:

   V = ( L'R + LR' ) ' ' = ( (L'R)'  (LR')' ) '  


Y aqui tienes puras funciones NAND.
Si no puedes hacer el diagrama me dices, te puedo apoyar


----------



## dacasan (Oct 27, 2006)

Muchas gracias por tu ayuda, pero de todas formas creo que voy a tener problemas a la hora de hacer el diagrama, si me puedes echar una mano te lo agradecería.


----------

